# Type 2



## losinen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm a T2, diagnosed about 2 years ago and have rapidly declined into being pumped full of drugs.  On Metformin, Gliclazide and HumilinI.  Still learning a lot about this condition and struggling big time to lose weight.


----------



## Steff (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi losinen and a warm welcome to the forum,we have a wonderful weight loss group section of the forum so take advantage of that and dont go through struggles on your own x


----------



## Mark T (Mar 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forums losinen 

Ask any questions, we are a really friendly bunch!  Are you on fixed dose or do you match your medication to what you want to eat?  Both insulin and glitzade can cause you to not loose weight if you end up eating to prevent yourself going low because the dose is too high.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 30, 2012)

losinen said:


> Hi, I'm a T2, diagnosed about 2 years ago and have rapidly declined into being pumped full of drugs.  On Metformin, Gliclazide and HumilinI.  Still learning a lot about this condition and struggling big time to lose weight.



Hi Losinen, welcome to the forum  Hopefully, we can help you with your understanding of diabetes - there are lots of friendly, knowledgeable people here, so if you have any questions or concerns, do please ask 

I'd suggest having a browse through our Useful links thread for lots more information, especially  Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, which is highly recommended by many of our members (don't be put off by the title because you have been diagnosed for a couple of years, it often helps to 'go back to basics' )

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## gail1 (Mar 31, 2012)

wellcome to the forum


----------



## ade77 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Gliclazide*

I am Type 2 recently My Gp has upted my gliclazide to 2x 80mg tablets  4 times a day with the existing 850mg Metformin 3 times per day,since I have started too take the extra Gliclazide when I go too bed my hands seem to go numb when lying on them,can Gliclazide cause this?I am in the process of trying too loose weight I have lost 8llbs but my sugar reading in my blood test was high a figure of 84 I was given and told it should be below 54,I was eating all the wrong foods and am now trying too eat correctly,any advice please?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2012)

So what are you eating, when do you eat it and what does your meter say after you eat it?

And that question goes for both of you!

Drugs can't do it on their own.  All diabetes needs 3 things - Diet, exercise, and drugs where necessary.

But really the most important bit is We Are All Different - nobody can say 'everyone must do this or that' - because what works for me will be different to what works for someone else.  It may be similar, sometimes, but that's it.

(It's just as potty as saying 'All diabetics must have the same colour eyes'.)


----------



## ade77 (Dec 14, 2012)

Firstly I do not have a meter I only use urine sticks issued by the surgery I have porridge with candrel sweetner on 1% fat milk(purpl;e top) in the morning,at 11am a cup of tea with purple top milk and one sunflower seed and oats slice of Ryvita thin layer of Bertolli for lunch thin slice ham cherry tomatoes in granary bread with thin spread of Bertolli an apple, cup of tea.Tea time home made broth with vegetables pulses,I am starting too eat sardines on toast for lunches,poached salmon no pastries,biscuits sweets takeaways all this stopped my urine testing strips are negative reading for once.I have also started too go for walks as Im on holiday at the moment im too tired when I come in from work as I have a very active job.When im at work will have a slice of toast at 7am cup of tea,at work a light lunch of a salad sandwich and an apple then tea time maybe chicken breast with vegetables and gravy this is what i propose too do when I return back too work.If i feel hungry as a snack will have a piece of fruit or ryvita i know i have to reduce using the Bertolli My trouble was comfort eating I was a carer for My mum untill she passed away last year and I looked after her first class now I must look after myself I will do this I will loose more weight excercise and eat right but I need help on what too eat and when the surgery doesnt give me this guidance


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2012)

Comfort eating is one of my sins too 

Remember that any carbohydrate source will put your blood sugar up - and bread in particular is very good at doing that (and rice and potatoes and most breakfast cerials).

A few of us have gone to seeded type breads (eg, Burgan for me) and they are much slower absorption.  Granary breads I find to be similar for me to Burgan - but your-mileage-may-vary.

I would consider the bertolli to be fine personally - it's mostly unsaturated fat.  It's the saturated fats that are considered to be harmful (although some will argue that point).


----------



## ade77 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes im using Granary bread from the local bakers was wondering if peas pudding is ok too eat a local delicacey in Northumberland made from boilded split pease lovely with a tiny bit of ham


----------



## Mark T (Dec 14, 2012)

ade77 said:


> Yes im using Granary bread from the local bakers was wondering if peas pudding is ok too eat a local delicacey in Northumberland made from boilded split pease lovely with a tiny bit of ham


Anything is ok in moderation  (says the person who snaffled a single quality street chocolate this afternoon!)

However, looking up pease pudding on the net.  It's the split pease in it that have the carbs but they are down as Low GI in my list.  Although at 60gCarb per 100g (compare with 20gCarb per 100g for new potatoes) personally I'd have a large bit of ham and a tiny bit of pease.

Unfortunately, without a meter it's difficult to test and see what the affect for you is - a large dollop might be fine for you.  Do you drive?  Gliclazide can cause hypos.


----------



## ade77 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes I drive been on Gliclazide for a while though just in the last two days was my dose increased, my hands felt a bit numb in bed maybe as I was lying on them lol.actually as im typing this I feel fine I stopped eating all rubbish food two days ago and I feel great my urine sticks are clear for onceIve downloaded the carbs and cals app on my i phone that is helpfull I will have too get myself a meter


----------



## ade77 (Dec 22, 2012)

my diabetic nurse has told me to ignore the carbs app and gave me a proper diabetic book too follow


----------

